# Dancing with the stars .. tour show..



## sunset (Feb 1, 2008)

I didnt realize how much I dont get out these days. Last night I broke out of my usual rut and ventured out with a friend to see "Dancing with the stars" show. Ir was fabulous, and I felt alive again. The music was great, the dancing great, and we had terrific seats right by the dance floor. :dance:

I think I need to do something different every now and then because its good and healthy to do so. I didnt realize what a rut I had been in, till I got out. 
Do you find yourselves in a rut, or do you get out and live and do different things? I know for me, money is a huge factor in why I dont do much...

The ticket was free for me but I split the cost of the parking which was $30.00. I think its crazy that they charge that for parking, but they get it..


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm very much in a rut. I know what you mean about money too. I took Abigail to the library this past Monday and that was kind of fun. Just something a little different. But mostly we just stay home. I think it is good and healthy to do different things too.


----------



## sunset (Feb 4, 2008)

Janet, I go 2 libraries a LOT! Its free and I love to read so thats one good thing. I am sure its wonderful for your daughter too, and you. Opens up a whole new world..


----------



## Mari (Feb 4, 2008)

When my children were young one of their favourite places to go was the library. It was close enough for us to walk to and offered quite a number of free programs for children. Sometimes they had a reading program with a small prize for every five books they read. We would walk to the library almost every day - hand in hand - a treasure of memories, and so many wonderful books we read. :heart: Mari


----------



## sunset (Feb 5, 2008)

Mari, thats wonderful, and I am sure your children remember those days fondly.


----------

